# Embryo not growing at 8 weeks



## RJM (May 28, 2009)

Hi,

I had my 8 week scan the other day and the sonographer said that the embryo hadn't grown as much as it could've - it was only 5mm instead of 15mm.  There was a heartbeat though.

Could I just have a slow grower and it will catch up?  Pregnancy symptoms have also reduced, I no longer feel as tired 

Any advice would be most appreciatd - worried sick that my scan next week will show a missed miscarriage 

r.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

HI,

Theres always a chance that it could be a bit earlier than was thought, which could account for it.  There really isn't any way of knowing until your scan, I know how horrible the waiting is, I wish I could make the days go faster for you,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

